# Prime Purchse



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Does anyone know where they are in stock around northern jersey/new York ? i cant find one anywhere online is cool too i just want it for Christmas.


----------



## Christo (Nov 20, 2011)

lol


----------



## J_Dav1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Good luck finding one, nearly everywhere isn't expecting them till January.

Sent from my BAMF'd 'bolt
www.mobiletechview.com


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-57346766-92/hasbro-accuses-asus-of-stealing-transformer-prime-name/?tag=TOCmoreStories.0


----------



## Christo (Nov 20, 2011)

Hasbro, last year called...


----------

